# My first 2.5 Tank. Planted?



## FooDog (Jun 28, 2010)

Just started and looking to learn the tricks and the trades of this hobby, starting off with this small thank. Can I really call this a planted tank by just throwing a giant moss ball in there? roud: Enjoy.

Lighting: 13W 10,000k
Filter: Powerfilter hangon


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

That's a giant mirimo moss ball! LOL!

Reminds me of this moss ball that someone is trying to sell:


----------



## FooDog (Jun 28, 2010)

Ha. That one puts mine to shame.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

What kind of fixture is that?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

FooDog said:


> Ha. That one puts mine to shame.



Haha yours is still huge though, and it looks really healthy. roud:


----------



## FooDog (Jun 28, 2010)

tuffgong said:


> What kind of fixture is that?


Its a Finnex fixture, the SL Model.

I believe they have them on their website


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

That's a nice Katamari you rolled up there...


----------



## choptop (Jun 27, 2010)

that kool i might try that on my bettas 2.5


----------



## Bree7 (Jun 29, 2010)

Haha! That's _huge!_


----------



## FooDog (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks. Ill post updated pics later. I got the moss ball on sale for 15 bucks at Golden Aquarium in Chicago. They have one more left for those interested.


----------

